# New Paper By Greg Welty Defending Credo Position



## Mocha (Jul 5, 2006)

There's a new paper out by Greg Welty that defends the credo position. If you're interested in reading it, it can be found at http://www.baptisttheology.org/documents/FromCircumcisiontoBaptism_001.pdf

[Edited on 7-5-2006 by Mocha]

[Edited on 7-5-2006 by Mocha]


----------



## Ivan (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mocha_
> There's a new paper out by Greg Welty that defends the credo position. If you're interested in reading it, it can be found at http://www.baptisttheology.org/documents/FromCircumcisiontoBaptism_001.pdf
> 
> [Edited on 7-5-2006 by Mocha]
> ...



Thanks, Mike!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 5, 2006)

I saw that. How long has Welty been at SWBTS?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 5, 2006)

It doesn't say how long he's been at SWTBS, but here is his bio on the seminary's website:

http://www.swbts.edu/faculty/gwelty/

Looks to be solid reformed to me. I know the church that he is a member at....reformed SBC.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> It doesn't say how long he's been at SWTBS, but here is his bio on the seminary's website:
> 
> http://www.swbts.edu/faculty/gwelty/
> ...



I know that church as well. Definately a strong Reformed Baptist church.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 5, 2006)

Look forward to reading this.


----------



## MW (Jul 5, 2006)

It might be worthwhile to point out that Dr. Welty hasn't touched on THE fundamental basis of infant baptism, namely, that when God takes a person into covenant relation with Him, He also takes all that a man is, has, and does. He takes him body and soul; and a man's _seed_ is as much a part of the man as his body is.


----------

